# Hi, I'm new to this.



## megan22 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi my name is Megan, and I am new to this. I am thinking that my husband and I need marriage counseling but have soo many questions like how many times do you go, is it like once a week or once a month or what? I just don't know what to expect.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Once a week or once a month really depends on what you can afford, what your insurance will cover, and how bad your problems and issues are.... I think most start with once a week and work from there. Good luck!


----------

